# New England Meet-Up Set for August 9th!!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like a great location. I've got to check the maps and my schedule but gonna see what I can to to make it.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Sounds like a great location. I've got to check the maps and my schedule but gonna see what I can to to make it.


If you start walking now you'll make it in time!!! Just kidding...we'd love to have you, hope you can make it!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm really hoping that we can make it, but I'm not really sure if we can. According to both MapQuest and Google Maps, that's a good 5-hour drive for us, which would be about 10 hours of driving in one day and DH has to work the next day. We'll do everything we can to make it, but I'm just not sure because of the distance!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Pretty excited about this--can't wait to meet you all! (and hope to see those of you that I already know!)


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everyone. Our date for the meeting is only 3 weeks away, and so far NO ONE has expressed an interest in attending!!! But many of you have yet to respond, so please PM me with your RSVP as soon as possible. Thanks!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm trying to work it into my schedule at work. What is the name of the campground nearby?


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I'm trying to work it into my schedule at work. What is the name of the campground nearby?


Thanks for making an effort Rob. It's Woodmore Campground.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I will check them out.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Rob there is a pet friendly Motel6 about 20 miles away if your not up for camping....if I read the rates correctly the rooms were $59.00 a night...camping was $34.00..
Glenn cant get the time off...I'm thinking about taking the trek alone...well me and Lib


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That would be great if you could make the trek. I'll check out the Motel 6 too. I have plenty of camping gear so that wouldn't be a problem either.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Rob there is a pet friendly Motel6 about 20 miles away if your not up for camping....if I read the rates correctly the rooms were $59.00 a night...camping was $34.00..
> Glenn cant get the time off...I'm thinking about taking the trek alone...well me and Lib


Is that the motel 6 in Nashua? If so don't stay there...BAD BAD BAD place to stay ;-)


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Mary, see if you can grab Jill and Gaye and all the other Mainiacs... <wink>
What about the Taxachusetts contingent? And the Live Free and Dieamytes? Green Mountain Gang? Where are all the New Englanders?




LibertyME said:


> Rob there is a pet friendly Motel6 about 20 miles away if your not up for camping....if I read the rates correctly the rooms were $59.00 a night...camping was $34.00..
> Glenn cant get the time off...I'm thinking about taking the trek alone...well me and Lib


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Erica...what about the one in Leominster?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I already responded to Doodle. The trip is way too far for me. I remember Erica saying PawsNEffect was too far for her events, so she knows the distance we'd have to travel. We'd have to make it a vacation and we have my son's wedding coming up. Gotta save...Grrrrrrr.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I already responded to Doodle. The trip is way too far for me. I remember Erica saying PawsNEffect was too far for her events, so she knows the distance we'd have to travel. We'd have to make it a vacation and we have my son's wedding coming up. Gotta save...Grrrrrrr.


PawsNEffect is 5 hours from me - they used to have a lot of events down there - but not so many now - there's a Terv Agility trial - just open to Tervs. I went to an obedience/rally show down there on Jan 1st 2005 when rally first became a titling event...I don't think the facility is big enough for an-all breed trial. The meet-up (which I can't attend - it's looking to be my only weekend off this summer!) is further south - much further south than me - but it's probably 2.5+ hours for you each way.

Erica


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I would suggest Keene NH for those of you that may want a hotel. (it's about 30 minutes away)
If you ARE intersted in the campground (it's one tenth of a mile away), I can check with the campground folks and see if they'll make an exception to the "no dogs in the cabins" policy if anyone is interested. (hubby went to school with the owners)

People preferring hotels/motels, I would suggest Keene, NH for those coming that way, or Gardner/Fitchburg if you are coming the other way. Both are about the same distance.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> PawsNEffect is 5 hours from me - they used to have a lot of events down there - but not so many now - there's a Terv Agility trial - just open to Tervs. I went to an obedience/rally show down there on Jan 1st 2005 when rally first became a titling event...I don't think the facility is big enough for an-all breed trial. The meet-up (which I can't attend - it's looking to be my only weekend off this summer!) is further south - much further south than me - but it's probably 2.5+ hours for you each way.
> 
> Erica


Yes, I used Mapquest and your timing is about right. I would never be able to make 2.5 hours one way and back in one day. I was talking to someone I work with. He does he does a 5 hour trip in one day all the time. I don't know how he does it I'm not a good rider and my DH is not a good driver...LOL


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunately I have to work that day. However, if it gets rained out I would be able to make it on the other date. My boyfriend lives right in Dublin so I'm in the area usually on the weekends.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*Can't Wait!*

Looking forward to Sunday, everyone! 

If plans change and you can make it, feel free to stop by. Folks, P/M me if you need directions, but I think Doodle and/or Cham took care of that already!

Last call for anyone that may have missed this message.... 

I got my new(used) agility tunnel- I will be bringing down to the beach with me too--should be entertaining! 

See you around 11:00-ish..


Kim


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I would so like to go. I am in White Plains, NY now but have a party saturday and will be staying with a friend until sunday. Too bad!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hope you all have a great meet up!! It sounds like such fun but there is just too much going on for me to make it 
I am looking forward to pictures though


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have a great time one and all! 
Look forward to the pictures!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I wish I could be there. You have great weather, today, so I hope to see lots of pics when you get back.


----------

